
Show HN: Apps Script DB – Use Google Apps Script as a Simple Database - maple3142
https://github.com/maple3142/apps-script-db
======
gitgud
So this uses each Google Apps Script as a database?

If so, it kind of reminds me of using Google Sheets as a database [1].

[1] - [https://github.com/theoephraim/node-google-
spreadsheet](https://github.com/theoephraim/node-google-spreadsheet)

